# news 1/14



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*WNBA Veteran Coach Brian Agler Named Storm Head Coach

*SEATTLE, Wednesday, January 9, 2008 - Brian Agler is the new coach of the Seattle Storm, Sonics Chief Operating Officer Karen Bryant announced today. Agler was introduced at a news conference in Seattle. Agler is the third coach in Storm history, which begins its ninth season at KeyArena this summer. He will also assume the role of director of player personnel. 
"This is an exciting time for WNBA basketball in Seattle, and we're thrilled to have Brian join us as the new head coach of the Storm," Bryant said. "Brian brings a wealth of WNBA experience to Seattle, and we're looking forward to starting a new era of Storm basketball with Brian coaching the team. This news, coupled with yesterday's ownership announcement, has given us a lot of momentum heading into this summer, and we look forward to continue building on it."

Agler brings head coaching experience in both the WNBA and the now defunct American Basketball League (ABL) to Seattle. He was the head coach and general manager of the Minnesota Lynx from 1999-2002. Before being named the first coach of the expansion Lynx, Agler served as the head coach of the Columbus Quest of the ABL from 1996-1999 compiling an 82-22 record. He led the Quest to back-to-back ABL championships in 1997 and 1998 and was named the ABL Coach of the Year for the 1997 season.

"Minutes into my meeting with Brian, I knew he was the right fit for the Storm head coaching position. He brings an impressive record of experience in the WNBA and is highly respected in all circles of professional basketball. It's an exciting time for the Storm and we look forward to watching Brian shape this team for even greater success," Sonics & Storm Chairman Clay Bennett said.

"I'm very excited about coming to Seattle, and working for one of the most successful professional women's basketball franchises in history," Agler said. "This franchise has won a championship, and I'm ready to work hard to get this team back to reach that ultimate goal. There is fresh new energy surrounding the Storm and I am thrilled to be a part of it."

Agler completed his third season as an assistant coach for the San Antonio Silver Stars in 2007. Prior to joining San Antonio, he served as assistant coach with the Phoenix Mercury and helped guide the team to a 17-17 record after the Mercury finished with an 8-26 record in 2003.

Agler spent 15 seasons coaching among the college ranks, including 13 seasons as a head coach. He posted an impressive collegiate record of 248-135 (.648 winning percentage). From 1993-96 he served as the head women's basketball coach at Kansas State. In 1988, Agler took over as the head women's coach at the University of Missouri-Kansas City. In five seasons at UMKC, Agler was 85-54 and took the Kangaroos from a 9-16 record in 1988-89 to four straight winning seasons with 17 or more victories. Under his direction, UMKC led the NCAA in scoring defense three consecutive seasons from 1990-93. In 1991, UMKC set an NCAA team record, allowing 51.8 points per game. As the head women's basketball coach at Northeast Oklahoma A&M Junior College from 1984-88, Agler compiled a 124-42 record (.747 winning percentage). In 1985-86, NEO A&M was ranked second nationally and posted a 30-2 record.

Agler attended Wittenberg University in Springfield, Ohio, where he starred on the basketball team for four seasons. He started all 112 games during his college career leaving the school as the all-time assist leader (481). Agler helped lead his team to a 91-21 record during his four years with the Tigers. In 1995, he was inducted into the Wittenberg Hall of Honor. 

In 1980, Agler graduated with a degree in special education and physical education. He received his master's degree in education from Pittsburg State University (Pittsburg, Kansas) in 1985. Agler and his wife Robin, have one son, Bryce, and one daughter, Taylor. 
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sparks hire NBA veteran as assistant coach*

LOS ANGELES - The Los Angeles Sparks of the WNBA hired NBA veteran Larry Smith as an assistant coach, it was announced today. 
Earning the nickname "Mr. Mean" as a player because of his tenacious rebounding style, Smith brings to the Sparks more than two decades of experience in the NBA and Development League as a player and coach.

"What Larry will bring to the coaching staff is knowledge of the game from a big man's point of view," said head coach Michael Cooper. "For the team, `Mr. Mean' will bring toughness to the big people."

"It is an honor to have the opportunity to be a part of such a tremendous organization and to reunite with one of the most talented and respected coaches in the league," Smith said. "I am excited about helping to shape the team and look forward to having a successful season."

Smith served as head coach of the Anaheim Arsenal and assistant coach for the Austin Toros during the 2006-07 NBA D-League season.
During Smith's 14 years of coaching, he has been involved in title seasons at both the NBA and NBA D-League levels. He was Cooper's assistant coach in Albuquerque when the Thunderbirds won the 2005-06 D-League championship. He also spent 10 seasons as an assistant coach with the Houston Rockets, a period that included back-to-back titles in 1993-94 and 1994-95. His assistant coaching career also includes one season each with the Atlanta Hawks and Los Angeles Lakers under Rudy Tomjanovich. 
Smith enjoyed a 13-year NBA playing career that included nine seasons with Golden State (1980-89), three in Houston (1989-92), and one with San Antonio (1992-93). As a second-round draft pick in 1980, he earned All-Rookie team honors. He went on to average 9.2 rebounds and 6.7 points per game (.531 FG%) in his career.
A collegiate star at Alcorn State, Smith led all Division I players in rebounding as a senior with a 15.1 average and also averaged 20.1 points per game. Smith was the Southwest Athletic Conference's Player and Athlete of the Year in his final two seasons, as ASU went 56-3 and 24-0 in the conference. He scored 1,852 points (16.7 ppg) and pulled down 1,234 rebounds (11.1 rpg) in his four years. 
Born in Rolling Fork, Miss., Smith, who turns 50 Jan. 18, has an MBA from Alcorn State. He and his wife, Belinda, have three children: Larry, Jr., Tiffany and Torri. Smith's grandmother, Zora, also resides with the family. 
For Sparks' season ticket information, call 1-877-44-SPARKS.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jessie Kenlaw Joins Mystics Staff*

Washington, D.C. - Veteran WNBA Coach Jessie Kenlaw has joined the Washington Mystics as the team's lead assistant and Director of Scouting, General Manager Linda Hargrove announced today. Kenlaw will join head coach Tree Rollins and assistant coach Crystal Robinson on the Mystics bench for the 2008 season. Kenlaw, who has coached in the WNBA for the last eight years, was the lead assistant for the Seattle Storm team that captured the 2004 WNBA Championship. She most recently was the assistant coach with the Houston Comets. Per company policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed. 
"Jessie knows what it takes to win a WNBA Championship," said Rollins. "She brings a great deal of knowledge to our staff and I look forward to working with her." 

Kenlaw joined the Seattle Storm in 2003 and spent four seasons with the team where she helped coach perennial All-Stars, Sue Bird and Lauren Jackson. Under her tutelage, Jackson received her first Most Valuable Player Award in 2003. Prior to coaching in Seattle, Kenlaw spent three years with the expansion Portland Fire and a season with the Colorado Xplosion of the American Basketball League (ABL).

"I am extremely excited about this opportunity to work with Tree Rollins and the Mystics organization," said Kenlaw. "I recruited both Delisha Milton-Jones and Alana Beard when I coached at the collegiate level and I have always been impressed with their passion and competitive drive to win." 

Kenlaw spent eight years as the Head Coach at the University of Houston where she led the team to two post-season appearances. She was named the Black Coaches Association National Coach of the Year in 1991. She has coached at Louisiana Tech University with Leon Barmore and at Lamar University. 

Kenlaw earned her degree in health and physical education at Savannah State College.

The Washington Mystics will tip off the 2008 season on Saturday, May 17th, on the road against the Indiana Fever. Washington will host the club's home opener on Sunday, May 25th, against the four-time WNBA Champion, Houston Comets at 4:00 p.m. Season tickets for the 2008 season are currently on sale and can be purchased by calling the Mystics Sales Office at 1-877-DC-HOOP1 or by visiting the Mystics web site at www.washingtonmystics.com.


----------

